# dog training errors



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great Blog post from Eileen and the Dogs

8 Common Dog Training Errors: Cautionary Tales | eileenanddogs


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, this is an INCREDIBLE article, whether you're brand new to training or highly experienced. I see (and make) these errors all the time, and understanding these issues can make you a much, much better trainer.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! Guilty, here, hand in air. Except for #7...I started naming behaviors on the first day. I thought she should know what I call a 'sit'.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've done ALL of these!!!! Great article!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a great article! I love the videos demonstrating some of what she was talking about.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure if I agree with all of that... but I train a different way than she does.  

Worst training error I've seen is people not training and expecting results. I've been guilty of that as well (stays, oh stays....). 

If you go into competition training, overreliance on leashes, voices, and food - are huge handicaps for people. Again, something I was guilty of as a novice A person and never want to go back to.  

I DO train verbal commands right from the start. Dogs aren't dumb. They can associate hand signals (something else I do right from the start), words, and situations fairly well.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Great article -- wish I had more time right now to watch the videos!


----------

